# slanted tank?



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought a new 10g a few days ago and just filled it up. When I got about 3/4 full I noticed the water level began to slant like if my floor was uneven... I looked closely and it looks like the top trim is slanted.. like one side is highter than the other. Is it still okay to use??

I turned the tank around and the trim on that side looks even. I should also mention the water level is a tiny bit uneven. My main concern is comming home to water all over the floor and an empty tank but with the tank being only 10g im wondering if its nothing to worry about?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

You should be ok. When I was a kid my dad made me a tank... about 8 gal. And it had no trim around the top and it was fine.

I also have a 20gal that’s twisted... almost an inch out of square. It has a 3inch long crack from one corner to the top. The trim was cut off around the crack and the crack covered in silicone and it's never been a problem since... other then having to make a custom top because nothing else would fit.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew someone who that used to happen to all the time. But then he quit drinking.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

well I guess my main worry is if its the glass thats not even andnot just the trim... the water line is unlevel a little bit but i guess the tank is only 10g so not a huge deal if it cracks- i would take it back but i've already siliconed my dividers in


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

To check if its the trim.....turn tank 180 deg. the water line's should be the same ,as its the stand that dictates that, if its not its the trim .Did you measure it from top to bottom on all 4 corners? that should tell you as well
You dont have to worry about it being out of level . It the out of plane that causes stress to the seams. If you riase one side 3 inches no problem then tilt it back 2 still no problem as long as it is fully suported and not out of plane ( No twist in the surface it sits on )
A 10 gallon tank doesn't look like much water in the tank .But 2 five gallon buckets filled to the max looks like alot more! 10 gallons of water on your floor if its carpet is a big pain and covers a big area ....unless you have Shag carpet ....and well 10 gallons of water on a hard wood floor ....priceless .
bill


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

TomC said:


> I knew someone who that used to happen to all the time. But then he quit drinking.


Bahahahahahahahahah


----------

